# Ck 30 starting problem



## Arkieman55 (Jun 10, 2020)

Sometimes when i try start my tractor it just clicks 8 or 10 times then it fires rigjt up. 
Is there a start relay on it or is it the starter? 
Thanks for any help


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello Arkieman55, most likely your problem is a failing safety switch. On my tractor, the transmission neutral switch is usually the culprit. Your tractor likely has a transmission neutral safety switch, PTO safety switch, clutch safety switch, seat safety switch, etc. 

Your problem could also be a bad battery connection, bad ground connection, bad starter solenoid connection, etc.


----------

